# What do you use for your Indoor Grilling?



## vyshtia (Oct 15, 2005)

An Outdoor BBQ is not an option for me, so I'm looking at indoor grilling options. I have boiled it down to 2 choices: Electric Indoor Griller or Stove Top Griller. Of that, I've narrowed it down to:
1. Cuisinart GR4 Indoor Grill $140.00-180.00
2. Lodge 20 X 10.4" Pro Cast Iron Reversible Grill/Griddle $20.99-50.00

Both of those seem to be the top choice of their line. My question is which one is better to get? It seems like the argument for the Cuisinart is that it's electric, and heats evenly whereas the Lodge relies on the two burners on your stove - which results in uneven heat. The argument for the Lodge is that it's Cast Iron, Traditional, a lot cheaper, easier to store away...

I'm leaning towards the Lodge...but I've never used either and would love other's input...


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

After you choose please report your results. I've wondered about that lodge reversable griddle that rests on two burners. So far I've gotten by with an inexpensive electric griddle for pancakes, a round lodge griddle/dutch oven lid, a square lodge griddle pan and 3 lodge fry pans.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I use a reversible Cast Iron griddle from Camp Chef. It's designed for a 30K BTU burner on an outdoor stove, but works great over two burners inside. It's a bit short but works over two burners well.

http://www.campchef.com/products/pro...tail.php?id=50

The T handles are much easier to use. They screw in for use on either side and make draining grease easy. I find it's surface area more functional than the narrower but longer Lodge styles.

I have an older Lodge style griddle too. It's not big enough. The width is not all usable width. There's the grease drain taking up space. And it was really designed for use on the coleman camp stoves so the burner spacing isn't optimal for home stoves. The Pro version is an improvement. It's a bit wider and more thoughtfully designed. It too, is designed for a Coleman camp stove.

It doesn't matter what brand you buy, you will be reseasoning the griddle side most every time you use the grill side. To get the temps up high enough for some serious grilling, you'll burn the seasoning off directly over the burners on the griddle side during the grilling time. Not a big deal to me, but you should know about it. You don't generally have this problem on the griddle side as you cook at lower temps there.

Phil


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello,
The cast iron grittle grill works great. I grew up using cast iron pans and pots.
Once they get seasoned there is nothing better. Some words of caution. When 
you use the grill side of the cast iron, be very careful not to smoke yourself out
of the kitchen. You need to have the iron pretty darn hot to achieve grill marks
on fish or beef. When you finish with the iron grill, don't wash with soap. I always
use a scrubby to get the bits off, and then return it to the fire and rub it down with
shortening or oil and lots of salt. For iron pans I always rub the clean pan down with 
a little oil or shortening. I have some pans older than me that absolutely nothing but
sugar will stick to. 

ps: When grilling the meat, fish, or fowl, do not introduce any oil or fat to the grill.
marinate the protien or brush lightly with your choice of fat or oil.

stephen


----------



## vyshtia (Oct 15, 2005)

Here are some reviews on both:
http://www.epinions.com/Lodge_20_x_1...splay_~reviews
http://www.epinions.com/pr-Cuisinart...splay_~reviews
It seems that the people that own either both love what they have. But I can't find the people who've owned both and compared as to which is better between the two...

phatch - thank you! I'll look into that one that you recommended as well! I figured I'd be reseasoning the whole thing anyways after each use, so I'm not worried about that. Thanks for pointing it out!

even stephen - thank you for the great tips. I had not considered the smoking factor? Is it a big deal if you don't overdo the fat/oil? This concerns me because my kitchen right now doesn't have an overhead fan.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes it will smoke, but, I guess thats why grills are outside. Have you considered a 
small asian grill. I had a friend who had a fireplace and would put a small habachi
style grill in the fireplace and grill all winter. If you do have smoke just create a 
draft through the kitchen if you can. I have also seen people mount small grills
on the ledge of apartment windows in other countries. good luck.

stephen


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Why is outdoor grilling not an option if I may ask?


----------



## vyshtia (Oct 15, 2005)

Don't have a yard


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're going to have ventilation problems if you try to grill meat or similar items on a cast iron stove-top grill. I have one (some third rate brand, but hey- it's cast iron and does a fine job) and believe me, if I didn't have a high-power exhaust fan over my range, the house would stink and the smoke detector would certainly go off.


----------



## flcookie (Jul 8, 2005)

I have had the Griddler for several months now and I love it. Steaks done outside on my tiny protable grill are still better but the ones I've done on the Griddler are pretty good too! I love the fact that the Griddler is capable of so many functions. It seems like I use it every day and I used it twice today! Also the the "clean-up" is great!

Pamela

PS....I also have a Lodge grill pan (round single burner) that I have had for years and just used for the 1st time Friday. I cooked a couple of NY Strips in it and I did have quite a bit of smoking! Hope this helps.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I left my baking stone at a friend's house last week for a pizza party. So when I went to bake some bread yesterday, I used my cast iron reversible griddle in the oven. Worked great. 

Phil


----------

